# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΟ?

## markos

καλησπερα παιδια...ειμαι καινουριος στο φορουμ και ειπα να μοιραστω μαζι σας το προβλημα μου γιατι μονος μου και με καποιους γενικα ηλεκτρολογους δεν εχω βρει καποια λυση.
Λοιπον εχω ενα mitsubishi lancer 1999 μοντελο.το προβλημα ξεκινησε πριν 2 χρονια περιπου οταν ξεκινησα να ασχολουμαι με το ηχοσυστημα του αυτοκινητου.πηρα εν ψηφιακο βολτομετρο και το συνδεσα και με εκπληξη μετα απο καποιες βολτες πατρατηρησα το εξης.το δυναμο δεν κρατουσε σταθερη την ταση.δηλαδη οταν ημουν ρελαντι ειχα 12volt και μετα απο καποια ωρα ανεβαζε σε 14.οταν το αμαξι βρισκοταν εν κινησει με καποια ταχυτητα ανω των 40 χλμ τοτε η ταση βρισκοταν στο 14, οταν παλι το αμαξι κοινουταν με λιγοτερο απο 40χλμ και αφηνα το γκαζι χωρις να βγαλω την ταχυτητα τοτε η ταση ηταν 12,2 μεχρι να μου κανει η μηχανη κατι σαν φρεναρισμα και να δωσει το δυναμο επιτοπου 14.

μετα απο τα πολλα πηγα σε εναν ηλεκτρολογο αυτοκινητων.ειδε και αυτος το προβλημα μου και κρατησε το αμαξι για να το ψαξει.μετα απο 4 ωρες με περνει τηλεφωνο και μου λεει οτι τα καλωδια και οι γειωσεις μου ειναι ολες καλες, οποτε πηρε ενα μεταχειρισμενο δυναμο απο το ιδιο μοντελο και το εβαλε πανω να το δοκιμασει και τα ρευματα μου πανε καλυτερα.οποτε πληρωνω το δυναμο και φευγω.στον δρομο εβλεπα οτι ειχα τα ιδια ακριβως πραγματα.καμια αλλαγη απλα λιγη παραπανω ταση.
αγοραζω μπαταρια καινουρια,παλι τα ιδια.στο τελος βαρθηκα και το αφησα ετσι...να τονισω οτι δεν με εχει αφησει ποτε.

Πριν 15 μερες βρηκα ενα μεταχειρισμενο δυναμο του ιδιου μοντεου με το δικο μου και ειπα να τον παρω και να πειραματιστω.τον αγορασα τον εβαλα πανω και με εκπληξη ιδα οτι ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο.τωρα ομως υποπτευομαο κατι αλλο και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας.το δυναμο εχει πανω του μια βιδα που συνδεεται το καλωδιο που δινει ρευμα στην μπαταρια και εχει μια φισα με 4 καλωδιακια.το ενα καλωδιακι ειναι λιγο πιο χοντρ απο τα αλλα 3.οι χρωματισμοι τους ειναι κοκκινο(το πιο χοντρο),μπλε,μπλε-ασπρο,και ασπρο.

μετρησα με ενα πολυμετρο αυτα τα καλωδια...εκτος απο το κοκκινο.ολα βγαζουν ταση γυρω στο 12 με την λειτουργια του κινητηρα εκτος απο ενα που βγαζει απο 3 μεχρι 7 volt...κατι παιζει με αυτο το καλωδιο νομιζω...

γειωση το δυναμο δεν πρεπει να εχει??ολα εχουν ρευμα...

μηπως καποιο καλωδιο απο αυτα κοβει την διεγερση ή τον αυτοματο και γι αυτο εχω αυτες τις εναλλαγες της τασης??

τι παιζει ρε παιδια??

----------


## GR_KYROS

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι τάσεις που μέτρησες αρχικά είναι σωστές.
Ποιος σου είπε ότι ο δυναμό βγάζει σταθερή τάση?
Στο ρελαντί 12+ και στις μεγάλες στροφές όχι περισσότερο από 15+
Άλλωστε ένδειξη ότι όλα λειτουργούν σωστά είναι το ότι δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα, εκκίνηση κ.λ.π.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω που έχεις κολλήσει…..

----------


## moutoulos

Καταρχήν καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ !!!!!.

Λοιπόν και εγώ δεν μπόρεσα να καταλάβω που είναι το πρόβλημα ...  :Rolleyes: .
Φυσιολογικότατα δουλεύει ...
Ο ηλεκτρολόγος, μάστορας ..., ε είπε να βγάλει και αυτός κάτι  :Lol: .
Συμπεριφέρεται όπως ακριβώς θα έπρεπε.
Πάντα "παίζει" η τάση εξόδου του δυναμό, ανάλογα το γκάζι (στροφές κινητήρα).

----------


## waverunner

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον GR_KYROS  και τον moutoulos. Η τάση του δυναμό δεν είναι σταθερή. Στο ρελαντί (περίπου 750-900rpm),και χωρίς φορτίο, δηλαδή χωρίς συνδεδεμένη την μπαταρία το δυναμό δίνει κάπου 16V.
Με την μπαταρία συνδεδεμένη και την μηχανή στο ρελαντί π΄ρεπει να μετράς 12V και κάτι. Σε πιο υψηλές στροφές πρέπει να μετράς καπου 14,4V, όπου σε αυτό το σημείο φορτίζεται και η μπαταρία σου.
Αν κατάλαβα σωστά από αυτά που έγραψες, Δεν βλέπω να έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Δες και ένα σχέδιο με την συνδεσμολογία του δυναμό :

----------


## markos

στο αυτοκινητο του πατερα μου ενα mazda 323 της ιδιας χρονολογιας με το δικο μου το δυναμο του βγαζει σταθερη ταση 13.6 σε ρελαντι..με φωτα αναμενα μεγαλη σκαλα κανει μια πτωση και επιστρεφει επιτοπου παλι 13.6...σε ενα hyundai accent ενος φιλου μου γινεται ακριβως το ιδιο με το mazda.εγω ξερω οτι ο αυτοματος ειναι για να σταθεροποιει την ταση ειτε σε ρελαντι ειτε σε υψηλες στροφες..ενα αλλο παραδειγμα ειναι οτι οταν αναψω τα προβολια βλεπω και 11.3 ταση...εγω πιστευω οτι κατι τετοιο δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο οπως επισης και το καλωδιακι πανω στην φισα που βγαζει 4-5 volt..γειωση το δυναμο απο που περνει??

----------


## GR_KYROS

Ο δυναμός φορτίζει την μπαταρία με τάση έως 15v 
Την προστασία για υπερφορτίσει αναλαμβάνει ο ενσωματωμένος αυτόματος
Μια πλήρως φορτισμένη μπαταρία πρέπει να έχει τάση 14,8-15,2v
Η γείωση βρίσκετε και στο μεταλλικό περίβλημα του δυναμό
Οι πτώσεις τάσεως οφείλονται σε κακές γειώσεις
Η κατάσταση της μπαταρίας επηρεάζει όλο το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα του αυτοκινήτου.
11,3v δεν είναι σωστή τάση, εάν μετράς απευθείας επάνω στην μπαταρία.
Εάν μετράς επάνω στις καταναλώσεις είναι θέμα καλωδίων και γειώσεων.

Πες μας και με τη βολτόμετρο μετράς, και που είναι συνδεδεμένο.

----------


## markos

> Ο δυναμός φορτίζει την μπαταρία με τάση έως 15v 
> Την προστασία για υπερφορτίσει αναλαμβάνει ο ενσωματωμένος αυτόματος
> Μια πλήρως φορτισμένη μπαταρία πρέπει να έχει τάση 14,8-15,2v
> Η γείωση βρίσκετε και στο μεταλλικό περίβλημα του δυναμό
> Οι πτώσεις τάσεως οφείλονται σε κακές γειώσεις
> Η κατάσταση της μπαταρίας επηρεάζει όλο το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα του αυτοκινήτου.
> 11,3v δεν είναι σωστή τάση, εάν μετράς απευθείας επάνω στην μπαταρία.
> Εάν μετράς επάνω στις καταναλώσεις είναι θέμα καλωδίων και γειώσεων.
> 
> Πες μας και με τη βολτόμετρο μετράς, και που είναι συνδεδεμένο.



 



μετραω και κατευθειαν απο την μπαταρια με πολυμετρο και με εσωτερικο βολτομετρο συνδεδεμενο στον αναπτηρα του αυτοκινητου...οτι μου δειχνει το πολυμετρο δειχνει και ο αναπτηρας.οι γειωσεις μου ειναι ολες καλες.οταν λες στο μεταλικο περιβλημα του δυναμο εννοεις περνει γειωση απο την βαση που καθεται ή ειναι καποιο καλωδιακι βιδωμενο στο περιβλημα του??
επισης, η μπαταρια ειναι καινουρια μια bosch asia silver 70ah και το δυναμο 90ah.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Η γείωση βρίσκετε και στο μεταλλικό περίβλημα του δυναμό
Και μεταφέρετε από τις βίδες μέσω σασί (με μικρή επιφύλαξη)
Πάντως εγώ για τις βυθίσεις τάσεως και μόνο υποψιάζομαι την μπαταρία.
Ο κατασκευαστής τη μπαταρία είχε επάνω?

----------


## markos

ο κατασκευαστης ειχε μια ανοιχτου κυκλωματος 65 αμπερ.εχω δοκιμασει και καινουρια ηχοσυστηματος και δεν ειχε καμια διαφορα.δεν ειναι θεμα μπαταριας.

----------


## markos

το δυναμο δεν εχει κανενα καλωδιο γειωσης επανω του.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να πας σε ένα ηλεκτρολογείο και να σου μετρήσουν το ρεύμα φόρτισης της μπαταρίας. 
Εάν είναι στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα εξαιρείς το δυναμό, και εφόσον είσαι σίγουρος για την μπαταρία σου ψάχνεις προβληματικές φίσες και γειώσεις.

Επίσης εάν έχει εγκέφαλο το αμάξι κάνε έναν έλεγχο ίσος και ένα reset στην αντιπροσωπεία.

----------


## markos

> Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να πας σε ένα ηλεκτρολογείο και να σου μετρήσουν το ρεύμα φόρτισης της μπαταρίας. 
> Εάν είναι στα φυσιολογικά επίπεδα εξαιρείς το δυναμό, και εφόσον είσαι σίγουρος για την μπαταρία σου ψάχνεις προβληματικές φίσες και γειώσεις.




εαν εννοεις τα αμπερ οταν ειναι στο 14 κανει κανονικη φορτιση.οταν κανει βυθισμα στην ταση τα αμπερ του δυναμο πεφτουν  κατω απο το 0

----------


## GR_KYROS

Όταν κάνει βύθισμα έχεις και χαμηλές στροφές, αυτό είναι φυσιολογικό.
(να κοιτάξεις και τις στροφές στο ρελαντί, εάν είναι σωστές)
Δια δικτυακά δεν έχω άλλη άποψη για το θέμα.
θέλει κάποιο ψάξιμο από ηλεκτρολόγο αν και δεν βλέπω ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα για 10ετηας αμάξι και φορτωμένο με έξτρα καταναλώσεις από ότι φαντάζομε.

----------


## markos

οταν λες reset στον εγκεφαλο τι εννοεις?ειναι κατι διαφορετικο απ το να βγαλω τους πολους της μπαταριας για κανενα 5λεπτο?
επισης οταν κανει βυθισμα μπορει να εχω και 2000 στροφες.

----------


## GR_KYROS

2000 στροφές είναι πολλές, δεν δικαιολογείτε βύθισμα. :Confused1: 
Δεν γίνεται reset με αποσύνδεση της μπαταρίας , θα πρέπει να το κάνει ο εγκέφαλος συνεργείου, και παράλληλα να τσεκάρει  και το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα.

----------


## markos

> Ο δυναμός φορτίζει την μπαταρία με τάση έως 15v 
> Την προστασία για υπερφορτίσει αναλαμβάνει ο ενσωματωμένος αυτόματος
> Μια πλήρως φορτισμένη μπαταρία πρέπει να έχει τάση 14,8-15,2v
> Η γείωση βρίσκετε και στο μεταλλικό περίβλημα του δυναμό
> Οι πτώσεις τάσεως οφείλονται σε κακές γειώσεις
> Η κατάσταση της μπαταρίας επηρεάζει όλο το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα του αυτοκινήτου.
> 11,3v δεν είναι σωστή τάση, εάν μετράς απευθείας επάνω στην μπαταρία.
> Εάν μετράς επάνω στις καταναλώσεις είναι θέμα καλωδίων και γειώσεων.
> 
> Πες μας και με τη βολτόμετρο μετράς, και που είναι συνδεδεμένο.







> 2000 στροφές είναι πολλές, δεν δικαιολογείτε βύθισμα.
> Δεν γίνεται reset με αποσύνδεση της μπαταρίας , θα πρέπει να το κάνει ο εγκέφαλος συνεργείου, και παράλληλα να τσεκάρει και το ηλεκτρικό σύστημα.



 
γι αυτο προβληματιζομαι αλλιως δεν θα το κοιταζα καθολου...επισης αυτο το καλωδιακι που βγαζει 3-5 volt με παραξενευει καπως...απως επισης οτι στην φισα πανω στο δυναμο εγω εχω 4 καλωδιακια ενω στα προηγουμενα μοντελα που ανεφερα εχει μονο 2.

----------


## markos

κανονικα επρεπε να υπαρχει και μια γειωση...πιστευω να μην ειναι το καλωδιο που βλεπω 3-5 volt...θα τραβηξω μια καινουρια κατευθειαν στο - της μπαταριας με 8 gauge καλωδιο.

----------


## ice25

Η "γείωση" του αυτοκινήτου είναι το σασί σε όλα τα αμάξια,γιαυτό και αν ακολουθήσεις το (-) της μπαταρίας θα δεις οτι καταλήγει σε κάποια βίδα στο σασί,το πλην του δυναμό είναι το σασί του αυτοκινήτου- ο κινητήρας όλα έχουν δυναμικό 0 σε σχέση με το θετικό πόλο της μπαταρίας.(έβαλες ηχοσυστημα?συνήθως το (-) για τον ενισχυτή το παίρνουμε με βίδα από το σασί,στο πορτμπαγκάζ ή  κατο απο  καθίσματα)

το μόνο  παράξενο που βρήκα σε ολα αυτά που γράφεις είναι το βύθισμα και τα 0 amper που βγάζει το  δυναμό.Δηλαδή αν κυκλοφορεις με αναμενα φώτα η μπαταρία σου αδειάζει?

γιατί 0A  απο δυναμό συνεπαγετε αρκετά A απο  την μπαταρία


Το καλώδιο που λες ίσος είναι κάποιος αισθητήρας (στροφές-σωστή λειτουργία δυναμό)

----------


## markos

με αυτη τη γειωση π εχει φιλε η μηχανη οχι για το δυναμο δ φτανει αλλα ουτε για τις βιδες στο καπακι μηχανης.ενισχυτη δεν φοραω.ενισχυτες ναι.ειναι ολοι βιδωμενοι στο σασι σε καλες γειωσεις.

----------


## markos

πως μπορω να δοκιμασω αν το δυναμο βγαζει σταθερη ταση χωρις να παρεμποδιζεται απο κακες γειωσεις ή απο καποια διαρροη??μπορει να λειτουργησει για 1 λεπτο μονο για μετρηση χωρις να δωσει ρευμα σε μπαταρια??

----------


## DT200

αυτά τα τέσσερα καλώδια που έχει το "δυναμό" σου 
έχουν κάποια γράμματα πάνω στην φίσα ή στο αλουμίνιο του "δυναμού" ?

αν έχεις τα στοιχεία του "δυναμού" , γράμματα , μοντέλο και τέτοια, για 
γραφτά να δούμε.

----------


## gep58

Φίλε markos,

αν και δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος αυτοκινήτων, αλλά κατά καιρούς είχα κάποιες συνεργασίες, μπορώ να σου πω ότι έτυχε περίπτωση λόγω ψυχρών κολλήσεων στο εσωτερικό του στις διόδους, μπορεί επίσης να μην ανταποκρίνεται σωστά ο ηλεκτρονικός ρυθμιστής και τέλος να έχουν φθαρεί οι ψύκτρες ή ακόμα και τα δακτυλίδια.
Τον εναλλακτήρα μπορείς να τον δοκιμάσεις επί τόπου, πρέπει όμως να κάνεις κάποιες απαραίτητες συνδέσεις στα *σωστά σημεία* για να μπορεί να παράγει ρεύμα.
Μπορείς επίσης να τον δοκιμάσεις έξω, αλλά χρειάζεται μηχανική σύνδεση με κάποιο κινητήρα και εννοείται και οι συνδέσεις.

Αν έχεις τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις καλώς, σε διαφορετική περίπτωση, δεν νομίζω κάποιος από αυτή την θέση, να μπορεί να σου εγγυηθεί την επιτυχία.

gep58

----------


## markos

ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις και την βοηθεια σας παιδια.λοιπον τα στοιχεια των δυναμο που εχω αλλαξει ειναι τα εξης.
αυτο που φοραγε απο την μανα του ειναι MD355696
τα 2 επιπλεον που πηρα ειναι MD363639
με μια απλη αναζητηση στο google με τους κωδικους αυτους θα δειτε τα χαρακτηριστικα τους.
τα 2 επιπλεον που εχω παρει η διαφορα τους ειναι οτι ειναι 90Α ενω το μαμα 80Α.

πανω στο ταμπελακι με τους κωδικους εχει και σχεδιο την φισα με τα εξης γραμματα. G-S-L-F   τωρα τα ειδα.ξερει κανεις τι σημαινει το καθε ενα?

----------


## markos

μολις τελειωσα.περασα χοντρες γειωσεις στις εργοστασιακες και ενα καλωδιο ρευματος πιο χοντρο απο το δυναμο στην μπαταρια.η διαφορα που ειδα ειναι 0,3 volt.απο 13.94 πηγα 14.20.
το προβλημα ομως προβλημα.παρατηρησα στο ρελαντι οτι πατωντας εστω απαλα το γκαζι πεφτουν πολυ τα βολτ.απο 14.2 φτανει 12.8.το ιδιο και με το πενταλ του φρενου.εκει ομως με μικροτερη διαφορα.δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινεται.θα τρελαθω στο τελος.

----------


## ice25

> με αυτη τη γειωση π εχει φιλε η μηχανη οχι για το δυναμο δ φτανει αλλα ουτε για τις βιδες στο καπακι μηχανης.ενισχυτη δεν φοραω.ενισχυτες ναι.ειναι ολοι βιδωμενοι στο σασι σε καλες γειωσεις.





δεν κατάλαβες.όλο το αμάξι είναι μια μεγάλη γείωση.όπως και η μίζα το (-) το παίρνει από την ίδια την μηχανή.απ'ολη  την επιφάνεια που εφάπτεται . οχι άπλα από τις βίδες.γι'αυτο και για τους ενισχυτές σου τράβηξες μόνο (+) απο την μπαταρία και (-) πήρες απο κάποιο σημείο κάπου στο πισο μέρος του αυτοκίνητου.

----------


## gep58

markos,

μήπως τα γράμματα που ανέφερες είναι τα G, S, L και FR αντί F;
Εάν ναι, τότε έχω κάτι που ίσως σ΄ενδιαφέρει!

Δώσε σήμα.
gep58

----------


## markos

οχι φιλε μου..ειναι g,s,l,f αλλα για πες...ποτε δεν ξερεις....

----------


## gep58

Λοιπόν markos,

τρόμαξα να βρώ το θέμα γιατί πάλιωσε και δεν θυμόμουν την κατηγορία!
Δεν μπορώ να το ανεβάσω από εδώ γιατί είναι περίπου 900Kb (επιτρεπτό μέγεθος 400Kb max) 
Θα προσπαθήσω να το στείλω με άλλο e-mail!

gep58

----------


## aser

Χρονια πολλα, παρομοιο προβλημα εχω και εγω της τελευταιες ημερες αλλα σε μενα μου κανει το αναποδο δηλ: Με αναμενει την μηχανη χωρις γκαζι μου δινει 14.42 με γκαζι στης 2000στροφες μου δινει 13.68 η 13.20 λετε να θελει αλλαγη το δυναμο; Το προβλημα ξεκινησε οταν βαζω το κλειδι στην θεση να αναψη το καντραν και βλεπω θολο των φωτισμο αναβει μονο οταν μπει μπρος η μηχανη. Το αμαξι ειναι Zastava

----------


## mike_gr

Το ηχοσυστημα τι ισχυος ειναι?
γιατι εκ πρωτης αποψης οπως τα λες αν ξεχασουμε οτι υπαρχει ηχοσυστημα το προβλημα σου κατα 80% ειναι κακες καλωδιωσεις.
δωσε καποιες λεπτομερειες για το ηχοσυστημα και συνεχιζουμε :Smile:

----------


## MHTSOS

@aser

Στην περίπτωσή σου ίσως να είναι η μπαταρία. Κάνε μια βόλτα το αμάξι να φορτηστεί πλήρως η μπαταρία και σβήστο. Μέτρα την τάση με ένα "σωστό" πολύμετρο κατευθείαν στους πόλους της μπαταρίας αμέσως μόλις το σβήσεις. Ξαναμέτρα την 10 λεπτά μετά και πάλι μετά από μία ώρα και γράψε μας τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## aser

*mike_gr*Αν σου πω οτι το ραδιοκασετοφωνο δεν το χρησιμοποιω περισσοτερο απο 6 μηνες θα με πιστεψεις; Εχω βαρεθει να ακουω ραδιο στην οδηγηση.

*MHTSOS* κατι τετοιο εχω υποψιν αλλα η μπαταρια ειναι 3 χρονων δεν πιστευω να τα εφτυσε γιατι ο ηλεκτρολογος μου εγγυηθηκε οτι θα την βγαλω για 5 χρονια. Να του ζητησω τα λεφτα πισω; :Smile: . Το τεστ θα το κανω σαββατο θα απαντησω απο δευτερα.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Λοιπόν χρειαζόμαστε έναν ηλεκτρολόγο αυτοκινήτων :Sad: 
είχα την εντύπωση (βεβαιότητα ) από παλιότερα αυτοκίνητα που είχα ότι στις μεγάλες στροφές η τάση πήγαινε μέχρι και 15+ v 
Αυτό είναι και το σωστό , έτσι έχουμε και η πλήρη φόρτιση των μπαταριών.
Μετά από κάποια προβλήματα που έχω τελευταία με την μπαταρία μου
Τοποθέτησα μόνιμα βολτόμετρο, και παρατηρώ σταθερά 14+ v είτε είναι ρελαντί είτε είναι γκαζωμένο.
Ποια είναι η σωστή τάση ?????????????

----------


## βαγγέλης

Η ΣΩΣΤΗ ΤΑΣΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ 13-14 ΒΟΛΤ ΟΤΑΝ Η ΤΑΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ 13 ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΜΠΕΡ ΦΩΡΤΗΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΑ-ΣΙΓΑ ΠΑΕΙ 14 ΟΠΟΤΕ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΣΩΣΤΗ ΤΑΣΗ

----------


## mike_gr

Στους συγχρονους δυναμους η σωστη λειτουργεια ειναι αυτη που παρατηρησε ο ΚΥΡΟΣ δηλαδη σε οποιαδηποτε στροφες η ταση φορτησης ειναι ιδια.Για τους δυναμους με εξωτερικο αυτοματο,ρυθμιστη τασης,η ταση κυμαινετε στα βολτ που αναφερετε πιο πανω,τωρα σε μερικα συγχρονα αυτοκινητα παιζει η ταση για διαφορους λογους πχ κακιες γειωσεις,καλωδιωσεις,καποια διοδος ψιλοπαρμενει.
Το θεμα ειναι αμα δεν δημιουργει προβλημα στην μπαταρια (πχ δεν την βραζει που λεμε),αμα το βραδυ δεν παρατηρητε διακεκκομενη πτωση τασης που φαινεται στα φωτα εντονα,για μενα μην τα σκαλιζετε και πιστεψτε με εχω ασχοληθει με αυτα και μεσα στην εργασια μου και εκτος,φιλικα :Smile:

----------


## crableg

> Λοιπόν χρειαζόμαστε έναν ηλεκτρολόγο αυτοκινήτων
> είχα την εντύπωση (βεβαιότητα ) από παλιότερα αυτοκίνητα που είχα ότι στις μεγάλες στροφές η τάση πήγαινε μέχρι και 15+ v 
> Αυτό είναι και το σωστό , έτσι έχουμε και η πλήρη φόρτιση των μπαταριών.
> Μετά από κάποια προβλήματα που έχω τελευταία με την μπαταρία μου
> Τοποθέτησα μόνιμα βολτόμετρο, και παρατηρώ σταθερά 14+ v είτε είναι ρελαντί είτε είναι γκαζωμένο.
> Ποια είναι η σωστή τάση ?????????????



Η σωστή τάση είναι !3,60 ως !4,80

----------


## DT200

> Το θεμα ειναι αμα δεν δημιουργει προβλημα στην μπαταρια (πχ δεν την βραζει που λεμε),αμα το βραδυ δεν παρατηρητε διακεκκομενη πτωση τασης που φαινεται στα φωτα εντονα,για μενα *μην τα σκαλιζετε* και πιστεψτε με εχω ασχοληθει με αυτα και μεσα στην εργασια μου και εκτος,φιλικα



+1...........

----------


## gourtz

καταριχν τα καλωδια που εχει τα λεπτα στην φισα σιγουρα το ενα εχει μονημα ρευμα το αλλο εχει ρευμα απο το διακοπτη μολις γυρισειες τα κλειδια διλαδι κ το αλλο για το λαμπακι που εχιες στο κοντερ που δειχνει μια μπαταρια.. το αλλο παιζει να ειναι σημα για τον εγκεφαλο οτι φορτιζει η μπαταρια .....
ασχετα με αυτα βγαλε τελειος το χοντρο καλωδιο κ μετρα ταση απο την βιδα του δυναμο να δεις τη βγαζει σε ρελαντι κ τη με πιο πολλες στροφες ... σε ρελαντι  πρπει να εχει τουλαχιστον 13.5 μεχρι 14.2 καπου εκει αν οταν πατας γκαζι κ ανεβαινουν τα βολτ παει να πει οτι τα τυλιγματα του δυναμο ειναι καλα και εχει προβλημα η τα καρβουνακια η ο αυτοματος οποτε αν θες να αλλαξεις κατι πανω στο δυναμο εινια εναν αυτοματο καινουργιο... πριν απο ολα ομος δοκιμασε να τσεκαρεις κ της τασεις στη φισα την μικρη πανω στο δυναμο.....με τα κλειδια εκτος πιο εχει ρευμα κ  ποσο εχει... κ πιο εχει μολισ γυρισεις τα κλειδια μολις αναπσουν ταλ αμ,πακια μεσα κ παλι ποσο ταση εχει....

----------

